# Oh No, My 2 year old did it again!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:crying: My 2 year old managed to pull the cover off of my prized Mission 765 towers in our theater room and pushed in BADLY the dust caps on both drivers and the Tweeter :crying: I am so upset. I managed to get the tweeters dust cap out however the top drivers cap is pushed in so far that it is coming off the cone (the glue is showing) :crying:. I dont know what to do. I simply cant afford to replace them as to get anything like them it would have to be between $1500 and $2000 I dont have the cash and then I would have miss matched speakers. :rolleyesno:
"Rant over"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dust caps can be replaced. Can you post a pic of the damage?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the top driver, the lower one is also pushed in but its not peeling away from the cone.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the diameter of the dust cap and are the drivers still functional?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Mike for your help with this.

The dust caps are 2" and the drivers seem to be ok other than the caps being pushed in.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Step 5 in the link below shows what's involved and how to remove the dust caps. You have to be comfortable with this. Have a look and see.

http://www.parts-express.com/Tech/260-915.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Step 5 in the link below shows what's involved and how to remove the dust caps. You have to be comfortable with this. Have a look and see.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/Tech/260-915.html


Thanks Mike I will give that a try if I cant suck them out without causing damage. I already tried using some different kinds of tape but so far it wont stick to the cap. I will try the vacuum tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:yay2: After taking the vacuum to the dust covers trying not to suck them completely off the cone they popped out without any noticeable damage to them at all! It seems like the top driver has not pulled away from the glue and the speakers sound none the worse and it ran without any distortion or other problems.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's good to hear the solution was that simple. Now if there was some way to make the grills non removable.....


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work Tony. Glad it worked out. I am not sure my kids know my grill covers even come off. Let's see how long I can keep it that way.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It's good to hear the solution was that simple. Now if there was some way to make the grills non removable.....


I have thought of using just a dab of silicone on the rubber inserts that hold them but that may make it to hard to get off in the future.



> Nice work Tony. Glad it worked out. I am not sure my kids know my grill covers even come off. Let's see how long I can keep it that way.


Thanks, my heart was in my throat when I saw the damage. With my 5 daughters its allot of fun just keeping my sanity.


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I have thought of using just a dab of silicone on the rubber inserts that hold them but that may make it to hard to get off in the future.
> 
> 
> Thanks, my heart was in my throat when I saw the damage. With my 5 daughters its allot of fun just keeping my sanity.


I'd rather have hard to get off grills than deal with this problem again. Or even better if one of the little ones decides to poke a barbie or hair brush through the cone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We had one member here that his 4 yer old daughter stuck a pen through the driver in more than one place:rolleyesno:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

I felt really bad for you as I read through the thread. But, I'm very glad to see there was a happy ending!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, My fears mounted as I contaced Denon who was the Mission rep for Canada up untill about two years ago but they had no parts left and they gave me a Mission contact however they did not have any drivers left but they do still have the tweeters for my mission. I wonder If I should buy two just in case.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you intend on keeping them it might be worth it. My daughter blew a tweeter in one of my Celestion Dittons that can't be replaced.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is an easy fix. All you need is a piece of masking tape, folded over. Place the masking tape on the dust cover, then pull it back in to shape. I first saw this on Axiom Audio's website, you can find the how to video buried somewhere in their tips and tricks section.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

8086 said:


> This is an easy fix. All you need is a piece of masking tape, folded over. Place the masking tape on the dust cover, then pull it back in to shape. I first saw this on Axiom Audio's website, you can find the how to video buried somewhere in their tips and tricks section.


Tried 5 different kinds of tape however none of them would stick to the cap (even duct tape) as its made of some sort of rubber that seems to not stick to anything.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Tried 5 different kinds of tape however none of them would stick to the cap (even duct tape) as its made of some sort of rubber that seems to not stick to anything.



I am assuming you have not tried gorilla tape which sticks to almost anything and is tough as nails. It's available from Lowes or home depot where I live. Anyways, it is possible for a professional to repair them. The Speaker Exchange in Tampa, Florida has an excellent reputation and many decades of being in business, they are a factory authorized repair center for many major brands and can probably fix yours too. (they do work for Disney, major broadcasters, performing arts halls, Universal Studios, Circuict City, etc)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The vacuum is my friend even if it sucks :dumbcrazy: did a nice job of pulling them out.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tony's speaker trauma reminds me of the time when a customer called me up at Tweeter and said he shot his speaker. He was cleaning his gun not realizing it was still loaded and ended up blowing a 2 inch hole in his Martin Logan ReQuest stat panel. I was glad no one was injured but it made for an interesting call to Gary Powers at ML. I joked that his next speakers need to use Kevlar drivers.:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mjb1023 said:


> I joked that his next speakers need to use Kevlar drivers.:bigsmile:


:rofl:


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

LOL I just saw the thread title and read it miles ahead betting it something to do with pushed in dust cups and I was spot on!

Okay you’ll first need a bog role and a lot of sucking on the speaker! Just don’t let the wife catch you doing it with the speaker otherwise she’ll get it in her head that your into speakers more.

Don’t use a vacuum cleaner unless you can control the level of sucking or have steady hand where you hold it at an angle and the sucking grabs onto the dust cap and snaps it back into shape and place.

I’d use Bog role it’s a lot safer!

LOL a pen! LOL I guess she didn’t like the music or you refused to play teletubbies DVD for her.:rofl2:



tonyvdb said:


> :rofl:


LOL that would work but some toddlers today are becoming more advanced in speaker terrorism.:rofl2:

It’s like my cat and cats like children have this curiosity where they like to explore, prod things push them in to see if they can withstand the hush punishment of fingers or even claws take your pick?

My cat I don’t let it roam around the living room anymore because of cables and such and a simple shake of the (tape measure) the cat runs out of the room.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> need to use Kevlar drivers


My rear surrounds were quite exposed to my grandsons curiosity, so I added metal screen which can't be seen when the grills are in place, but if you poke your finger at them, it protects....










brucek


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, Thats not a bad idea Bruce. My question is would that not effect the sound in some way particularly the tweeter?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My question is would that not effect the sound in some way particularly the tweeter?


The tweeter already had the integral guard on it. I only added the screen on the 3 main drivers. I put rubber washers underneath each screw and nylon washers on the outside to avoid the screen from contacting any surface that might cause it to vibrate.

If it affects the sound I haven't noticed. Either way, it's better than having to get out my vacuum....

brucek


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

brucek said:


> My rear surrounds were quite exposed to my grandsons curiosity, so I added metal screen which can't be seen when the grills are in place, but if you poke your finger at them, it protects....
> 
> 
> View attachment 15283
> ...


The problem with that is it looks like the grills may be in contact with the rubber surrounds or during moments of high bass my paradigms have momentarily extended beyond or up to where your screens are located. It might be better just to leave the cloth cover on the front, if he cant see it, he won't be tempted to touch it.


Or just put them on a pedistool/ wall shelf 3 feet off the ground.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The problem with that is it looks like the grills may be in contact with the rubber surrounds or during moments of high bass my paradigms have momentarily extended beyond or up to where your screens are located.


Nope..... 



> It might be better just to leave the cloth cover on the front,


I do leave the cloth cover on. It goes over top and doesn't interfere with the metal screen. The screen is about 2 or 3 mm back of the cloth.



> if he cant see it, he won't be tempted to touch it.


hehe, I'm guessing you don't have kids......

brucek


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Tony, don't feel to bad. My two year old recently decided to tune up my Polk rti 6's. After having thought I trained him not to touch daddy's speakers o took the grill covers off. I came home andy wife had this very worried look on her face. What happened? I said. She pointed to my speakers and he had punched a screw driver through not one, not two, but three of the woofers. He really had an axe to grind with one of them as he ripped the out of it. All I could do was drop to my knees and keep mumbling no, no, no! 

Ordered new woofers the other day. I'm going to wait until he is old enough and ground his . 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bbieger said:


> All I could do was drop to my knees and keep mumbling no, no, no!


Oh my, :crying: I totally feel for you.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Tony - this is my worst knightmare and now that I have a 13 month old daughter it may soon become reality :crying: it is just so difficult to tell them NO but Im trying...I expect to come home one day and find all the speakers broken, but I really hope not :gah:


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Recruit, tell your daughter that if she removes the speaker grills that she will let the monsters out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bbieger said:


> Recruit, tell your daughter that if she removes the speaker grills that she will let the monsters out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:laugh::rofl2: Thats funny and may actually work.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bbieger said:


> Recruit, tell your daughter that if she removes the speaker grills that she will let the monsters out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol ! good thinking that might work, I will try it next time she's trying to pick the M&K badges off :scared:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess that's a good argument for wall mounted speakers...at least until they are old enough to wreck your car instead. I have nightmares about that exact scenario. Good luck with the replacements.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

:mooooh:


bbieger said:


> Recruit, tell your daughter that if she removes the speaker grills that she will let the monsters out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, I've told my 2 year old nephew that. Scared the out of him. I also told him that if he touches my Maelstrom-X, the 200lb. box will fall over on him :bigsmile:
He hasn't touched it yet :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

sub_junkie said:


> :mooooh:
> 
> Haha, I've told my 2 year old nephew that. Scared the out of him. I also told him that if he touches my Maelstrom-X, the 200lb. box will fall over on him :bigsmile:
> He hasn't touched it yet :T


So the trick is to frighten the hell out of them :heehee:


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Sounds so much like managing adults in the workplace by using different motivators appropriate to the individual. Although I have to admit, I never told one that if he played games on his computer again that the monsters will come flying out of his monitor.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Now if there was some way to make the grills non removable.....


 Since this is my first post, I'm unable to post links or photos. But, if you'll do a google search for "_Scotch *removable* mounting squares _" you'll find a product that might work for you. "Removable" is the key word. 

I'm not sure how well they would work with speaker grilles, but I used the squares to hang some photos on my painted wall and after two years or more I was able to slowly and carefully remove them with no damage whatsoever to wall or photo. 

Scotch/3M offers several different types of mounting tape/squares, some marked "removable," some not. I used the 1" x 1" removable squares with the 108 model number. There is an 11/16" x 11/16", #859 model. The squares can be trimmed to fit. The product claims each square holds up to 1/2 lb (4 of them will hold 2 lbs). 4 or 6 of them ought to keep little hands from removing the grille.

The package says "Use on wood, ceramic tile, gloss and semi-gloss painted walls, glass and refrigerators." I think I got 'em at my local Home Depot. Lowe's, Officemax, Staples might also carry them.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

But vertical strength is going to be different than horizontal.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, there would be difference. The question is, which strength would be greater? I think, but I don't know, that the horizontal strength would be greater. 

Not sure it is a direct corollary to mounting squares, but picture a one inch square magnet attached to the front of a refrigerator. Would it be take more force to pull the magnet straight off the fridge (horizontal force), or would it take more force to slide it down the fridge (vertical force)?

When removing the matted photos from my wall, I initially tried just pulling (horizontally, i.e parallel to the floor; perpendicular to the wall) each corner where the squares were affixed and found I couldn't dislodge the photos. At this point I was concerned that I wouldn't be able to get them off the wall without damage. I ended up slipping a table knife under the corner of each square and gently peeling it (vertically) from the wall, which worked well, and was much relieved to find no damage to the wall. Once the photos were removed, I could easily peel the squares off the photos themselves. 

It's just a guess on my part, but I'd wager the squares would hold the grille securely enough to defeat a 2 year old. And, if they don't one would be out something like $2.99 to find out.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

recruit said:


> So the trick is to frighten the hell out of them :heehee:



I guess that's part of it... :bigsmile:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

My old roommates son decided that the VCR looked like a good garage for his hot wheels.

My son is only 15 months and he has discovered the buttons on the VCR at my inlaws house. I may try to rig up some strong magnets for my KG 4.2's because all of those drivers are really really hard to find replacements for.

My dad really taught me a respect for audio equipment at an early age so I hope I can teach my son the same.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Magnets might work. Another possibility is adhesive backed Velcro. I have a 4 port USB hub stuck to the side of my desk with some heavy duty Velcro I found at Home Depot (honest! I don't work for Home Depot). It can be cut to size.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For dented tweeters or smaller drive units, I know of some who have used a hoover to suck it back into shape, or sellotape to pull them back into shape, but if you have metal drive units like some speakers then usually it would mean a new drive unit...


----------

